# Sony Convergence IC's



## Philadelphia1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello folks,

I'm currently working on my Sony projection screen television and I need a new set of convergence IC's. I remember several years back a tech and home theater shack contributor named Larry Dillon warned about buying convergence IC's from places like e-bay and such because many of those chips are Chinese knock-offs being pushed as "the real deal" which is Sanyo.

I'm looking for a reputable place or website where I can purchase legitimate Original Sanyo convergence IC's, specifically STK392-560's. I need 2 chips. There are vendors currently on ebay selling what they claim to be original Sanyo's at very suspiciously cheap prices....like $20 bucks a set.

I've heard these particular chips are becoming few and far between due to the fact that Sanyo stopped manufacturing them. I've also have heard that a gentleman, Larry Dillon, might be able to steer me in a direction where I can find Original Sanyo's if others on this forum cannot. I appreciate any help you kind folks can provide:smile:

That's for your time!

-Shawn In Pa.


----------

